# One small kennel cough question... do you walk your dogs?



## FestiveSpirit (16 September 2010)

I am not walking mine now, not for their sakes (they are as bright as anything and raring to go as usual ) but in case they spread infection?  I know there are other dog walkers who use the woods where I go.

Just wondering if this is being a bit OTT?  Or am I just being a responsible owner?   Amy and Flick are dead unimpressed and keep telling me they would very much like a walk thank you


----------



## 3DE (16 September 2010)

No you aren't being irresponsible. They say it is unlikely that they will catch it but I wouldn't want to take the chance...


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 September 2010)

If you walk them with kc it may make it last longer, rest is the best thing for them. Its also best not to spread the infection.


----------



## Scranny_Ann (16 September 2010)

usually when they have kc they feel like poo and don't want to move anyway!  (or certainly in our case  a couple of years ago!) so that was the question answered on our behalf but as they are seeming bright ... 

I wouldn't risk it.  They are going to drive you nuts!!!!!!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (16 September 2010)

LOL S_A thank you for the understanding support there   I fear you are right....


----------



## CAYLA (16 September 2010)

Exersion obs make them cough more, but if mine have had it mild in the past (they dont get it any more) I still exercise them where other dog users rarely go, as its also important to keep them active if they have not got a bad strain that sees them depressed, wheezing and off food with no energy.
Mie have never been effected that bad that I see any symptoms of depression, they have jsut literally retched or coughed.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (16 September 2010)

That is what they are doing, just coughing, not ill at all - god it is annoying, the vet refused to vaccinate Flick today until she was better, cant worm them til they are better, aaaargh!!!

Will walk them tomorrow if they are still OK then, they get out in the paddocks three times a day for a hoon around but for some reason they dont think that is enough


----------



## 3DE (16 September 2010)

CareyR said:



			That is what they are doing, just coughing, not ill at all - god it is annoying, the vet refused to vaccinate Flick today until she was better, cant worm them til they are better, aaaargh!!!
		
Click to expand...

What's the point in vaccinating if they've had it? Nature is the vaccine...


----------



## CAYLA (16 September 2010)

Inky_and_Sunny said:



			What's the point in vaccinating if they've had it? Nature is the vaccine...
		
Click to expand...

Im assuming it was her booster vax, in which vet would not give due to immune system already being taxed, or poss temperature.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (16 September 2010)

Inky_and_Sunny said:



			What's the point in vaccinating if they've had it? Nature is the vaccine...
		
Click to expand...

LMAO - yep I am not that dumb, it was her annual booster vaccination, now 3 weeks overdue cos the stupid vets were late sending out the reminder cards


----------



## 3DE (16 September 2010)

CareyR said:



			LMAO - yep I am not that dumb, it was her annual booster vaccination, now 3 weeks overdue cos the stupid vets were late sending out the reminder cards 

Click to expand...

Oops sorry


----------



## MissTyc (16 September 2010)

My dog has it at the moment as well. I tried to not walk her but she started going bonkers so am walking her as usual and not letting her sniff other dogs etc. I keep her on shotish lead and we go running the woods, so I don't think there's a big risk of her passing on the infection. She got a lot better when I started taking her out. I don't think she was depressed because she was ill, I think she was depressed because we were treating her like an ill dog!


----------

